# saber si esta dañado el transistor



## Esli Hernandez (May 8, 2007)

buenas en este caso tengo una duda quisiera conocer cuando un transistor y un circuito integrado se encuentra dañado, si alguien me puede dar una mano se lo agradeceria..


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 8, 2007)

lo del transistor es facil con el tester en posicion de diodos deben haber 2 combinaciones que te marcaran sobre unos 0.6 a 0.7V el resto de combinaciones deberia darte casi infinito.

Las combinaciones me refiero como pones las bananas negras/rojas.

Ya se ha hablado en el foro sobre este tema , busca un poco 


Para los integrados cada integrado es un mindo y es mucho mas dificil diagnosticarlo.
Como mucho puedes mirar si hay rajaduras, sobrecalentamiento...


----------



## Esli Hernandez (May 9, 2007)

ok gracias entendi claramente


----------

